# Coffee cups



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

What are people's thoughts on the best cups for various coffees?

Paul


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

I got some Rapha mugs for Christmas, they are definitely the way forward for impressing cycling chums with a long coffee.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

Antibubble said:


> I got some Rapha mugs for Christmas, they are definitely the way forward for impressing cycling chums with a long coffee.


if you want some matching cups without the stripe the not neutral cups are available from coffeehit for about £7.70.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

If they are the same as the Rapha cups that is around £32.50 cheeper without a stripe; that's one expensive paint job !


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I get my double espresso cups from costa and my latte glasses. Both come with saucers at £3 and £4 respectively if i recall correctly


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Antibubble said:


> If they are the same as the Rapha cups that is around £32.50 cheeper without a stripe; that's one expensive paint job !


The coffeehit notneutral cups are same design and shape as Intelligentsia/Rapha ones but fraction of the price. The saucers are not my faves, but we rarely use them anyway.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i got some 9oz cups from a1 coffee for about £2.50 each. they are lovely classic bowled white cups with a good flate base. very well made and cheap as chips. I want to get some 12oz ones too.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

Antibubble said:


> If they are the same as the Rapha cups that is around £32.50 cheeper without a stripe; that's one expensive paint job !


it sure is, I still want some though.

but i quit my job this week to go hunting for something more interesting so expensive toys are out of budget for the time being.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheap ACF cups here http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/equipment.html?brand=49


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I got my cups from Gaffe Ginevra. I think they are such a simple classic style and at a very good price

http://www.caffeginevra.co.uk/collections/cups-and-spoons


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a fan of the bodum double walled cups. They don't have a handle but don't get hot. They also keep your coffee hot.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=bodum+double+glass&tag=cfukweb-21&index=garden&hvadid=7588142673&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=112597920082864008&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_1mj13yliq3_b

People always comment on them.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I also have the Bodum 2.5 oz insulated ones.... They are stylish, attractive and functional. You can get a double shot in them and they are wide enough for twin spouts too. Great to drink from...

Saw them while on holiday in Amsterdam in a speciality coffee shop. Was going to buy a boxed pair but then saw boxes of 6 in their sale for less! They are fragile though and I wouldn't put them in the dishwasher even though it says you can!


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

For espresso, the best I have found are Londinium, really heavy and excellent at heat retention. If you can't afford a Londinium 1, you can afford a pair of their espresso cups - and dream...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These are the ones suferick mentioned

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/ancap-espresso-cups-saucers


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Cheap ACF cups here http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/equipment.html?brand=49


Thanks for the link, good price, just ordered 4 espresso cups


----------

